# ALARM



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

I HAVE A 04 ALTIMA I HAVE LOTS OF MONEY INVESTED IN IT .. BUT NO ALARM.. THE CAR WAS ALWAYS GARAGED KEPT.. BUT I JUST MOVED TO A NEW APARTMENT AND THE CAR HAS TO BE LEFT OUTSIDE EVERY NIGHT... SINCE I NEVER LOOKED INTO AN ALARM I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT'S OUT THERE.. 

I NEED A VERY SENSITIVE ALARM I DON'T CARE IF IT GOES OFF WHEN A CAR DRIVES BY IT.. I JUST WANT PEACE OF MIND.. I NEED SOMETHING THAT IS SENSITIVE ENOUGH TO GO OFF IF SOMEONE IS KEYING IT... AND IT MUST HAVE A PAGER TO ALERT ME IN CASE IM INSIDE A STORE OR SOMETHING... 

WHAT IS THE BEST ALARM OUT THERE ??? 

THANKS GUYS...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

There you go again, with the caps lock always on I'm looking for a similar alarm my car. Still haven't made up my mind which I'm gonna go with though. Sounds like you need one with a 2-stage shock sensor.


----------

